# Looking for a breeder in San Diego area



## Berserker (May 21, 2013)

Hey, guys I made this account to help my mom out. She has had German Shepherds in the past and is looking to get a puppy this summer. She has done rescues before and wants a puppy this time around from a reputable breeder. She found this website (germanshephers.californiapuppiesforsale.com) I don't like this site at all. I know what breeder sites look like and this is not it to me. So, any good recommendations for the San Diego area? (anywhere in SoCal is fine) I have searched the forums and seen that Adler Stein is great but she won't be having any litters soon it looked like.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I know that someone on this forum has a gorgeous male from Grunenfeld. I'm not familiar with their dogs but I would look into them if I were in the market for a puppy. I have also heard good things about West coast German Shepherds.


----------



## Berserker (May 21, 2013)

Thanks CeCe! Any other breeders to look up?


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Berserker said:


> Thanks CeCe! Any other breeders to look up?


3 I'd recommend.

Von Viera Shepherds
Has mainly beautiful Red/Sable GSD's, but has regular Black and Tan as well.
https://www.facebook.com/6192614074v?fref=ts

Der HundePlatz
derhundeplatz - The german Shepherd Standard


Bob Simmons (El Cajon)
[email protected]


I've trained with all these breeders and they produce excellent dogs.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

pfitzpa1 said:


> 3 I'd recommend.
> 
> Von Viera Shepherds
> Has mainly beautiful Red/Sable GSD's, but has regular Black and Tan as well.
> ...



VonVieraShepherds.com website is down for maintenance. Try it later if it's not up.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a Grunenfeld dog, he has been amazing so far and I'd always recommend my breeder. Though it kind of depends on what your mom is looking for? There are showline and working lines dogs. Does she just want a pet dog? My pup would make a fine house pet given enough exercise, though GSD's are a working breed and they all need a lot of exercise and mental stimulation. I'm also doing a sport with my pup which he LOVES to do but he's also fine just lounging around the house some days too!

I would definitely not go with that website you posted, it kind of screams puppy mill to me. But feel free to PM me if you want more info.


----------



## Berserker (May 21, 2013)

Thanks guys! She has had them as pets before (one became a police dog) but now she is looking for more in her future pet. Definitely some protection work/schutzhund training is not out of the question. I tend to lean toward working lines because their backs tend to be straighter and their drive is a little higher. She has plenty of time these days to train one so higher drive won't be an issue. I will let her know of the recommendations and yes that place she found I am not comfortable with. She used to find breeders through friends or newspapers lol I am helping her bridge the internet gap on what to look for.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Berserker said:


> Thanks guys! She has had them as pets before (one became a police dog) but now she is looking for more in her future pet. Definitely some protection work/schutzhund training is not out of the question. I tend to lean toward working lines because their backs tend to be straighter and their drive is a little higher. She has plenty of time these days to train one so higher drive won't be an issue. I will let her know of the recommendations and yes that place she found I am not comfortable with. She used to find breeders through friends or newspapers lol I am helping her bridge the internet gap on what to look for.


If she lives in San Diego, then all 3 of those breeders I mentioned, actively train Schutzhund in San Diego.


----------



## Berserker (May 21, 2013)

Yes, I looked them up, all looked good to me and sent her a good list thanks to you!


----------



## SPOR (Apr 10, 2012)

You can look up Danubius Kennels in the LA area. Site says they are expecting a litter in late July.


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

I second the Danubius Kennels recommendation, here is the link - Danubius Kennels | Los Angeles K-9 Services

Also check out Taylor Made Working Dogs in Escondido - Taylor Made Working Dogs


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I also have a Grunenfeld and have known several others.


----------

